

Learn.js: a guidebook to building projects with javascript. - sethvincent
https://leanpub.com/learnjs

======
rastapanda
~10% complete and already looking for payment seems a little preemptive to me,
guess you can always refund. Other than that the overview of content looks
very relevant, will be interested to see the finished product.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Rather, as per the page: "Show your support by saying what you'd like to pay
for it!"

~~~
hkmurakami
yup, sounds more like the lean startup prototype demo where you ask someone
"so how much would you pay for this?" to determine your price :)

------
icoder
I know these kind of strategies (get early engagement / validation) are
promoted in this lean startup era but it leaves me a bit disappointed (and I
think the more people use this strategy, the less accepted/effective it will
become). But that is me and if it works for you and enough others, the
democratic process of HN should prevail :)

I do like the idea, also because you plan to explore (in a fashion that does
not require full serial 'consumption' of the book) various JavaScript
toolboxes and libraries and even server-side stuff. I can't put any sensible
price tag on it though.

Side note: in a 80/20 world, 10% finished would mean that roughly half of the
draft is written ;)

~~~
sethvincent
This has definitely been useful as a way of determining interest – based on
reaction so far it seems like the book premise is good.

I decided to remove the percentage for now since it was an arbitrary number.
I'm not even sure what will make the book 100% if I plan to go back and
add/revise chapters as js libraries are updated/released. Using semantic
version numbers and a roadmap would be better.

I'll add a list of completed/started/planned chapters to the book description
soon, which will be much more useful than a percentage.

------
gaoshan
Given that there was nothing to actually read I said I would be willing to pay
$0 for it. Can't expect me to estimate what something that is little more than
an idea, from someone whose work I am not already familiar with, at this point
is worth to me.

~~~
sethvincent
That's reasonable. I hoped the description would be enough info for people to
decide if they are interested, but it makes sense to at least expect a sample
chapter or two. I'll be adding a sample and probably doing the first release
within the next week.

------
beauxespirits
The first comment is an a-hole comment. Basically you are trying to get an
idea/range of what people would be willing to pay for a book that contains all
of the relevant information listed and/or as described and I don't see
anything wrong with that.

